# Bug Fights



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

So I was flipping through an old issue of maxim and found this site

Japanese Bug Fights


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i say no to this,, a total no...!

if i cant dabble in a little back yard c*ck fighting" no blades"

and mike vick couldn't have back yard pitt bull rings , then this should be ban as well.

heres something i could share that happened to me yesterday,well with my birds that is..lol

and before you read this none of my birds are trained in the sport there just staking out there ground.

heres the set,, i got one 4 year old male he has spurs 1 1/2 inch long and razor sharp i file them down 3 times a year. he is not a mean rooster actually a p*ssy but ive had had him locked away so the fighting between him and his son dosen't go on, well i herd this no stop squacking for almost a hour{never though nothing of it sounded like chickens laying eggs} well all that noise was the young c*ck challenging my older fella rember the older guy was on the inside of the fence ,, these two birds nearly killed each other through the cage.. in the end the wire was so bloody it looked like i was painted red, one roosters spur was beat off and the others top of his beak is broken from pecking at the wire,, and they meet again later that day he got free from his hutch, little less blood i caught them this time before they whacked each other up to much.

now after reading all that do you think c*ck fighting should really be ban{ with out using razors} its just normal life for a rooster to fight they have been doing it for millions of year, cocks don't even get beat up that bad because in c*ck fights you love your animal once one or the other gets weakened the fight is over these birds don't battled to the death like most of you would think its not that crue { thats what the government wants you to think}its actually a sport.with rules

now back to the bug bashing,,,


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah I think someone posted it in the lounge a while back. I watched most of the fight.


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

Those fights are kinda dumb, because there isn't really one single species of bug that triumphs over all. That stupid potato bug didn't lose any matches, but I guarantee the king baboon tarantula would've owned it, but at the same time, the king baboon spider lost some fights.


----------

